# A few new smilies fo tha site, yo...



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2007)

Those are awesome!


----------



## darren (Dec 12, 2007)

I really don't like it when emoticons don't fit a consistent visual style, or are poorly matted (have white fringes when shown against a dark background) or don't have transparency.

I prefer quality over quantity.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 12, 2007)

Shawn said:


>








This should be me!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## playstopause (Dec 12, 2007)

Love the last one!


----------



## Drew (Dec 13, 2007)

darren said:


> I really don't like it when emoticons don't fit a consistent visual style, or are poorly matted (have white fringes when shown against a dark background) or don't have transparency.
> 
> I prefer quality over quantity.



The one exception is  

I actually wouldn't oppose paring ours down a bit, for pretty much those reasons. A few of them are pretty stupid, and some just don't fit.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Dec 16, 2007)

^ I say we hold a Sevenstring.org vote for what stays, what goes, and what new ones could be brought aboard. Just a thought.


----------



## noodles (Jan 7, 2008)

This is all you need:



What else do you really need when you have Ronnie James?


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 7, 2008)

> *


----------



## Leon (Jan 7, 2008)

Drew said:


> I actually wouldn't oppose paring ours down a bit, for pretty much those reasons. A few of them are pretty stupid, and some just don't fit.





i mean, how many times have these been used?

    

i think i used this one once:  ...in a thread about bunnies


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 7, 2008)

This still should be me!


----------



## Leon (Jan 7, 2008)

personal smilies trump all others!


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 7, 2008)

Leon said:


> personal smilies trump all others!


----------



## furyinternal (Jan 7, 2008)

I like the acousti-shred one.


----------



## Scott (Jan 7, 2008)

Leon said:


> personal smilies trump all others!



Except 

I hate that bastard


----------



## Regor (Jan 7, 2008)

Shawn said:


>



[Skwisgaar Skwigelf]
Ha ha, grandspas guitar
[/Skwisgaar Skwigelf]


----------



## Shawn (Jan 7, 2008)

Regor said:


> [Skwisgaar Skwigelf]
> Ha ha, grandspas guitar
> [/Skwisgaar Skwigelf]


----------



## Jason (Jan 8, 2008)

Scott said:


> Except
> 
> I hate that bastard



 How did he get a smiley? I mean come on he's fucking lefty..


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 8, 2008)

i like that one!


----------



## BigM555 (Jan 8, 2008)

I know it's a little too current-headlines but I'm still disappointed we can't use this one.







:tazered:


----------



## Shawn (Jan 8, 2008)

<---Spongebob FTW!  I like Spongebob.


----------



## Scott (Jan 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> How did he get a smiley? I mean come on he's fucking lefty..



I had mine long before you had yours pumpkin


----------



## Chris (Jan 8, 2008)

Drew said:


> The one exception is
> 
> I actually wouldn't oppose paring ours down a bit, for pretty much those reasons. A few of them are pretty stupid, and some just don't fit.



I think you can all go to hell, and I'll sort through and add these at some point.


----------



## Chris (Jan 8, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> This still should be me!



I'll hook you up with a more appropriate one.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'll hook you up with a more appropriate one.



Thanks!


----------



## JBroll (Jan 9, 2008)

I NEEDS OEN!

Jeff


----------



## noodles (Jan 9, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'll hook you up with a more appropriate one.



Whoa...you sure it will fit on a 800x600 screen?


----------



## noodles (Jan 9, 2008)

JBroll said:


> I NEEDS OEN!
> 
> Jeff



You already have one:


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 9, 2008)

noodles said:


> Whoa...you sure it will fit on a 800x600 screen?


----------



## JBroll (Jan 9, 2008)

noodles said:


> You already have one:



That should be eight inches long and much hairier.

Jeff


----------



## playstopause (Jan 9, 2008)

noodles said:


> You already have one:


----------



## Leon (Jan 9, 2008)

JBroll said:


> That should be eight inches long and much hairier.
> 
> Jeff



what, the sign?


----------



## noodles (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 9, 2008)

Leon said:


> what, the sign?



What sign? I thought it was a pic of Dave.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 10, 2008)

Some :weed: smilies

:bong:




:high:




:weed:




:blunt:


----------



## noodles (Jan 10, 2008)

Every day of my life, it's all I do.


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 10, 2008)

noodles said:


> Every day of my life, it's all I do.



Do you give a fuck?


----------



## noodles (Jan 10, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Do you give a fuck?



Nope. S'up!


----------



## Shawn (Jan 11, 2008)

Shawn said:


>



Please make these emoticons, Chrissy-Q.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 11, 2008)

Shawn said:


>



^ Please add these smilies, Chrissy-Q.


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

Added:

taser - 
pats - 
pops - 
pray - 


No thanks on the weed ones. (No offense to you smokers)


----------



## Psychoface (Jan 13, 2008)

fuck yeah!


----------



## Scott (Jan 13, 2008)

Please?


----------



## Shawn (Jan 13, 2008)

Chris said:


> Added:
> 
> taser -
> pats -
> ...



Awesome, Chris! Thanks for adding more of these smilies. 

 pops. 




Chris said:


> No thanks on the weed ones. (No offense to you smokers)


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

guns - 
coffee -


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

Scott said:


> Please?


----------



## Scott (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

mrburns -


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

Scott said:


>


----------



## playstopause (Jan 13, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 13, 2008)

Win!!

:tomawesome:
Aww...


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 14, 2008)

....

....

....

....

....



Thanks, Chris!


----------

